# Doken ducks



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Have six almost new (some two weeks) that the throw ropes have broken right as it comes out of the tail .Anyone else have the same ? :-x


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Jay, 

Your BB needs to try out for the Yankee's or something! Seriously I think that may be a bad batch or something as I have never seen this happen. Maybe they can be replaced!

Chris


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I've never had that problem....as a side note I am glad to see I'm not the only one who puts white duck tape around their bodies!


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

I've had the dogs chew them off at the tail,never had that nylon rope just break!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Dogs don't have access to them. They have only been thrown.


----------



## Hells Canyon (Nov 1, 2012)

That is terrible. Those suckers are expensive. I have had mine for years and never had that issue.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

OK, So Gun Dog Supply is sending me replacements today,with a label to return the bad ones....Now that's customer service.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Great minds think alike. White duct tape for marks and orange for blinds.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

We use the strip of duct tape after the doken turns dingy and loses its colors which they all do after time.


----------



## cwilson (Feb 18, 2011)

Jay Dufour said:


> OK, So Gun Dog Supply is sending me replacements today,with a label to return the bad ones....Now that's customer service.


Them and Rogers....customer service at its best!!!


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm thinking you have a mouse in your Dokken storage area.


----------



## Gooseman (Jan 24, 2010)

I have had the same problems too. I had several ducks and 1 goose all did the same.
I quit using them because if them being to expensive


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Cord breaks right at knot - zip tie on backside of knot a new throw rope.


----------



## carolinaonmymind (Nov 22, 2011)

Dokkens are great.......and very hard. They dont mix well with wifes face Dont ask me how I know


----------



## Gmmarks (Aug 28, 2012)

These are awesome


----------



## rjrogers (Apr 20, 2012)

I had one string break off at the body like your picture, just took it for a bad apple...


----------



## thelast2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Having owned several dozen dokens, I have never had a cord break, but I have knocked a few feet off and gotten them stuck up in trees


----------



## CRNAret (Oct 3, 2012)

Roger on the "stuck in trees"


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Gun Dog Supply replaced all of them,and I sent the bad ones to them.The new ones are fine....may be just a bad batch.This company has never failed to provide great customer relations.


----------



## Norse (Jul 28, 2012)

I like the ones made by remington better, designed by a lady that worked for Dokken


----------

